# On my lips and under my nose



## spcwife23

*on my lips and under my nose*

hi everyone sorry for bugging yall but can someone tell me what i can buy to help heal these blisters.. i have little bumps but it looks like a cold sore forming under my nose and i have this blister on my top lip on the inside.. i never had this before taking the 6mp but now all of a sudden these things showed up..  what do yall use for it.. i was thinking blistex or carmex but dont no if thats strong enough.. the blisters dont hurt but it feels wierd every time i talk ..

also all of a sudden on my tongue on the side i am getting a blister also not sure if thats the medical term but yeah that one hurts like heck.. what do yall use to get rid of it that i can buy over the counter?? 

i know i can use vitamin e on the one under my nose but im not sure i can use it for my mouth thanks for any advice given


----------



## Jennifer

Sounds like fever blisters and canker sores possibly. For a fever blister I try to keep them moist and generally use Neosporin to help it heal and keep it moist but there are other things you can buy over the counter (check near the Blistex and carmex as I forget the names of any of them). As for canker sores, salt. I treat them like a slug and put salt directly on them (moisten a Q-tip and dip that into salt and load it up and place onto the sore). Hurts like the dickens for a split second but then the pain goes away and it feels much better. Rinse and repeat until its gone (I did it twice a day). You can also gargle with salt water (I think it's about 1-2 table spoon/s per 8oz of water). 

You can also contact your GI and let them know that you're having these issues and see what they suggest. I know 6MP lowers our immune system (I take it too) and sometimes things like chicken pox can pop up but in a different form (cold sores/fever blisters, which are a form of herpes just like chicken pox are, so if you've had chicken pox before, it may just be coming back in cold sore/fever blister form). If you need more info on that or if I wasn't clear I could elaborate better.


----------



## spcwife23

Thank you so much crabby, your the best.. I am gonna have to seriously find a immune vitamin builder because with my son being around other pre-schoolers he's always coming home with something... I'm really need to get my immune system better than what it is now... In worried about getting everything out there since mines isn't strong as it needs to be...


----------



## Awbrey

I swear by bag balm you can get it from the pharmacist just ask about it .  I use it all the time on rashes and I put it on my lips


----------



## Jennifer

I don't think you really need to boost your immune system (it's meant to be lowered). If I recall, you're new to taking 6MP? For me, it took a few months to stop getting every bug under the sun but after a while things balance out and you don't get sick quite as often or as long. I use purel a lot too. Gotta use hand sanitizer and ALWAYS wash your hands before doing anything with your face whether it's picking your teeth, preparing food, picking your nose P) etc. I also spray disinfectant spray on door knobs, phones, toilet handle flusher thingy or anything else grabby hands touch often (especially when someone's sick, spray down the couch or anywhere else they touched).


----------



## Lisa

I get those cankers/blisters too - usually get an outbreak after something else- such as last year when I got strep - 2 days later my lips and nose were FULL of sores...NOT FUN!

The most important thing for you right now is what Crabby already said - make sure you use hand sanitizer, don't touch your face, and wash, wash, wash!


----------



## Astra

Yes! OR it could turn out like mine last year!
I got Impetigo and it spread like wild fire!

http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Impetigo/Pages/Introduction.aspx

hope you feel better soon
xxxx


----------



## spcwife23

Hi everyone so after reading responses last night, I went and bought a big Bottle of clorax, 3 or 4 purel, two in the house, one for in the car, and one to walk with for me and the baby... I bought Lysol to dray the crap it the House for and febreeze.. Not sure what the heck febreeze help with but it's always good to be prepared.. 

So I think I can trace back 2 days ago while at a meeting for military family my son decided to touch my face and it his hands In my mouth, the next day is when these things appear... I thought the wipes were good enough guesss I was sooooo wrong... Ewwww all those germs got in my mouth... I remember what happen because yesterday he tried it again..

It's weird since knowing all this I feel nasty and germy now lol, like I rub my eye and I feel like my eyes have germs all over them ad I kee washing my face but it still feels that way.. Like right now I just woke up and I feel germy all over my face ad my hands.. I gotta talk to my doctor about if I seriusy have OCD or something.  Anyways today I'm cleaning the crap out this house, I even put clorax in dish washer and wash the dishes 2 times to make sure they are clean


----------



## Jennifer

Letting dishes soak in one part bleach and 9 parts water help in killing anything and then just throw them in the dishwasher. No need to wash twice just soak and wash and this is only used when someone is sick and you're washing the items that they used. Otherwise you'll go through bleach soooooo fast. 

Talking to your doctor sounds like a good idea. You don't want thoughts like that affecting your life and controlling what you do. Nip it in the bud before it gets out of hand.


----------



## tiloah

Astra101 said:


> Yes! OR it could turn out like mine last year!
> I got Impetigo and it spread like wild fire!
> 
> http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Impetigo/Pages/Introduction.aspx
> 
> hope you feel better soon
> xxxx


Uugggh I got that on my chin after I was diagnosed. I think while I was on Entocort.

To the OP:  This sounds like something viral to me, that is taking advantage of the fact that you're on meds. It could be something you have had for a long time that is just now showing symptoms. I would see a doc about it, or at least mention it to you GI.

It's probably best if you keep handling it to a minimum. I would pick one product (either an emollient or something like Abreva) and apply it twice a day at the most, to get some relief. If you start fussing with it and using a lot of products and washing it a lot you run the risk of irritating it and making it worse or spreading it through contact.

It sounds like you are having some anxiety too (not uncommon). You should probably mention that to a doc and see if they can do something for you (not necessarily medication). At the very least they can probably allay some of your fears.

Hope you get your sores figured out and you start feeling better.


----------



## Starla86

So funny you posted this bc I woke up this morning with two blisters on my mouth and the whole right inside of my nose has sores in it and is swollen. I didnt really know what to think??? I just had my 2nd Remicade infusion and I am also on 9mg of Entocort a day. Are these normal reactions to these medicines? Is this something that I should really be concerned with or just let it run its course?


----------



## spcwife23

Hi Starla I know how you feel because those questions are in my head also... It's funny because for 2 days I had these things and all of a sudden today I woke up and nothing is there anymore.. Also I get sores in my nose and its gone also...  

I guess I'll have to go buy the abbreva or what ever the spelling is.. And just have it there when ever I get these things.. For the cold sore on my mouth and under my nose I just out the blistex one day and the next day whic is today there's nothing anymore.. So I guess they just pop up and leave when ever they want.


----------

